# John Deere 550GE 5,500 Watt not producing power



## evh (Jul 9, 2015)

I have a John Deere 550GE generator that does not produce power. The gas engine starts and runs fine. It even has electric start so I simply just press a button and it starts right up. But no power.

I have removed the panel and tested for power before the breakers and I detect nothing. So in my very untrained mind, something is wrong with the Alternator (or components attached to it). My first thought is the voltage regulator. I watched some YouTube videos and hoped if I removed the end of the alternator cover that I had easy access to (the end not attached to the Briggs motor), I might see it. Unfortunately all I find are brushes and windings. The brushes look good.

Any recommendations/suggestions?


----------



## aandpdan (Oct 8, 2012)

When did the generator last produce power? I'm thinking you might need to flash the field.

It can lose it's residual magnetism if not run in a while.


----------



## evh (Jul 9, 2015)

Thanks aandpdan, however, I decided to simply part it out and sell the parts that I knew were good. Too bad, because it was in great shape and the gas motor started quickly (well electric start) and ran good. If anyone is looking for parts to one of these, let me know!


----------



## dgmenace73 (Aug 23, 2020)

evh said:


> Thanks aandpdan, however, I decided to simply part it out and sell the parts that I knew were good. Too bad, because it was in great shape and the gas motor started quickly (well electric start) and ran good. If anyone is looking for parts to one of these, let me know!



*I am looking for parts....I need the armature....if yours isn't burnt up and they are usually obvious....would be cheaper than sending both parts of the electronics. Let me know if still available. Thanks*


----------



## Slim McKay (Feb 21, 2021)

evh said:


> Thanks aandpdan, however, I decided to simply part it out and sell the parts that I knew were good. Too bad, because it was in great shape and the gas motor started quickly (well electric start) and ran good. If anyone is looking for parts to one of these, let me know!


Do you still have any of this gen set left? If so how much of it?


----------

